# Tissot / Omega



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

So i took out my fathers Tissot which I had refurbished 3 years ago. Been afraid to wear it as it means a lot. It's from the 70s - simple Tissot glod automatic. When I looked closely it has an Omega crown. Anyone out there more knowledgeable than me know why this could be. Is it likely there would be an omega movement?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

unlikely - more like someone had an omega crown that fitted going spare

sorry to take the jam out of your donut, but a nice 70's Tissot is still a nice watch. You should wear it


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for your response. As you say it is a nice watch - and one to where not keep in a box.... I will wear it!


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Tissot merged with the Omega watch making family in 1930, I'd say it was worth a look at other examples of your watch online to see if any have the same Omega crown, if it has a eta 2481 inside you could say it had an omega movement (well, sort of) as both tissot and Omega used it, I think you had to push the crown in to use the quick set date on that movement , Or as Scott says it could just be a marriage of convenience like so many vintage watches are

wook


----------



## breitlingguy (Sep 5, 2013)

yeah you never know as tissot is omegas sister company, perhaps they did use an omega crown at one stage, ive had tudor with rolex crown for instance.


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Most probably just an incorrect crown. Even if Tissot and Omega shared parts, I haven't seen a mix yet. A correct crown should be easy to get hold of if it bothers you.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

breitlingguy said:


> , ive had tudor with rolex crown for instance.


Don't all Tudors have a Rolex crown or all the screw down crowns anyway


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all,

In the '70s both Tissot and Omega were owned by SSIH and many of the brands' models shared parts from a common supplier, some were practically the same watch with only the logo being different.

I think Scott is right, although if you could get the back off you might have a cool surprise and find the movt was swapped at sometime and they used an omega one that fitted.

cheers

Andy


----------



## breitlingguy (Sep 5, 2013)

andyclient said:


> breitlingguy said:
> 
> 
> > , ive had tudor with rolex crown for instance.
> ...


no they don't, i have a tudor hydronaut 2 now with a tudor winder


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

breitlingguy said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > breitlingguy said:
> ...


Oh ok mine do


----------



## breitlingguy (Sep 5, 2013)

No problem.


----------



## stray_cat (Sep 19, 2013)

My impression was Tissot was to Omega as Tudor was to Rolex (in the past). My 1st Tissot was a PR516 gifted to me in '67 by my late brother who was an avid watch enthusiast. I was told that it was the poor man's omega, and he already had a few Rollies, Omegas, VCs and whatnot. At the time, Hongkong was *the* place to learn about and purchase fine watches, inexpensively. Something about being duty free. He was there often about 2-3x a year.

In the last 3 months I've learned that *some* Tissots share the same Omega and Lemania movements. This info prolly does not help the OP, but, I'm thinking a better, more definitive answer can be had from Kevin "Mr. Tissot" at www.sometimeago.com. Great, helpful gent and a lot of vintage tissot/omega/lemania info, as well as other vintage pieces. But I do think scott is right, and personally, I'd be happy to wear a Tissot with an Omega winder the way it is, an "upgrade" of sorts, lol.


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. I will drop kevin a line and see what he thinks, regardless it really is special - omega or tissot...


----------



## hjs (Dec 3, 2008)

I thought I would drop a picture for those interested.......

http://s999.photobucket.com/user/hjseddon/media/2013-09-07084722_zps7fa08b36.jpg.html

THanks again for your help...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

try this



the crown looks a little too large, out of proportion, so that also suggests a later replacement. Looks a nice design dial though :thumbup:


----------



## danielbbaker (Aug 7, 2013)

They are both part of swatch group (Breguet, Harry Winston, Blancpain, GlashÃ¼tte Original, Jaquet Droz, LÃ©on Hatot, Omega, Longines,Rado, Union GlashÃ¼tte, Tissot, Balmain, Certina, Mido, Hamilton, Calvin Klein watches + jewelry,Swatch, Flik Flak).

â€‹There will be interchangeable parts where they cross on the manufacture timeline


----------

